# Clyesdale TB- help with conformation



## Jj1001 (Aug 26, 2020)

Also to mention- shes 16.1hh and 4 years old


----------



## JoBlueQuarter (Jan 20, 2017)

She's beautiful, but to see her actual conformation I think you'll need to get some pictures of her without a rider or saddle (and standing square on level ground).


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

She looks a good stamp but cannot really tell with those pictures, needs some of her standing square on level ground without tack.


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

Re head size, when you X different types you can end up with a 'mix n match's type horse that can be oddly put together - such as a big clunky Clyde head on a TB body. Looks like that hasn't happened here & as far as can be told in these pics she is good looking & well put together. Looks like she may have inherited neck length & colour from Clyde, the rest from TB.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

I really like her. I would love to see pics of her standing by herself on level surface.


----------



## dogpatch (Dec 26, 2017)

I think she's beautiful. My Clyde x Standardbred looks emphatically draft horse with a very large head on a massive neck. It never occurred to me until just now that he may be over half Clyde. The only thing that gives his light horse breeding away is feet that would be too small for a full draft.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

She is definitely a cross and has traits from both breeds..
Some refinement to soften the bulk of draft, but the bone size of a draft with finesse tossed in the recipe.
A baby yet still growing...go slow with the workload.
She is still going to change in some looks as she matures and grows into herself more.

She has the neck of Clyde along with sculpting of a Thoroughbred, a massive butt and shoulder...bet she has a wider chest than is common on a Thoroughbred.
I don't like her hind leg set...to straight for me standing and not a fan of that action picture either of how that hind leg looks.

She _*is*_ a lovely looking horse though, bet with lots of scope to offer.
Depending upon your goals she could take you places.
You can call her a Clyde/Thoroughbred cross...to me _she is cute._
:runninghorse2:...


----------



## Jerry Miller (Aug 27, 2020)

just my thought, but it seems that part of her from the TB has given her long legs and the thicker body/neck from the draft part is whats giving you the impression of a small head.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Is she a just turned 4 or an almost 5 four year old? With the draft there she still has quite a bit filling out to do. The impression given in a young horse can change once they mature. If all the pieces and parts match then the filling in, while it can change the overall picture from one of lean to bulk, shows their draft heritage. When pieces and parts don't match then that filling in at maturity can make a horse that looks fairly put together as a youngster, disjointed and random when finished.


----------



## Jj1001 (Aug 26, 2020)

QtrBel said:


> Is she a just turned 4 or an almost 5 four year old?.


Thank you for your reply- she is 4 yrs 3 months old so based on your assessment she still has some filling out to do, though where it will happen is a guess


----------



## Jj1001 (Aug 26, 2020)

Thankyou all for your advice- I will try and get some photos of her without saddle so you can see her conformation better


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

I have a Clydesdale x Arabian and she looks like a miniature Clydesdale but with shorter legs than the typical Clydesdale and a smaller, but not small head.

Her half sister who was a year older looked totally different but was a similar cross.

You don't know what you're going to get but I do think there's a good chance that mare will grow upwards as well as outwards.

Ours was rising 4 when we bought her and she was in great condition and well covered, she looked leggier and her neck looked shorter. 
Within roughly 18 months she'd become much stockier and had grown from 14.2 to 15.2.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

For a draft the majority of height is gained by between 18 and 24 months. They have put on about 92%. So at this point the up is basically done bone wise but the filling out can add some height too.


----------

